# My hedgehog got cut!



## acurri (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, today when I got up in the morning to check on my hedgehog (dont have a name for him yet) I saw that there was blood all over the flour of the cage! I looked him ove and found that he has a little cut on his back foot. What should I do to make shur that he doesn't get an infection? Is there any thing I should look out for? Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You could give him a foot bath with a little bit of water for him to walk around to help wash anything out. Then when he is dry you can use regular strength Neosporin, don't use extra strength cause it can be toxic. Small feet injuries like that usually heal up quickly


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, clean the foot and put neosporin on the cut. Also take out the wheel for a couple of days. If it is red or swollen, vet ASAP. 

You need to find what caused the cut.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What are you using for bedding? And what kind of wheel do you have?


----------



## acurri (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of your reply's! I will give them a try.


----------



## Rachel A (Jul 6, 2015)

My hedgehog Peanut has the same thing, but she has a cut on her front left leg (the upper part). I don't how she got it but it may be because of her quills right?


----------

